# Braid to mono leader reccomendations



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
I usually use the double-uni knot for braid to leader - but find it a fairly bulky knot and makes casting a little more difficult. I do keeps my tags as short as possible, but what other knots are recomended for this?

Thanks


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.animatedknots.com I use the albright with the mono as the wider diametre


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

This is similar to Mac-fish's question. You will get a varied response to this one. I still stand by using the Improved Albright knot, very slim for gliding through runners and strong enough for most general fish I catch. It is a very easy knot to tie when in the kayak without having to use feet to tie knots. I will use doubles when venturing offshore for their strength.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep, albright knot for me also. works well on everything from 4lb to 50lb braids and mono.

haven't had this knot fail me yet, and the bonus is it is very low profile


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Improved Albright knot for me or double uni same as most realy.
The improved albright glides though the runners easy and it a small but strong knote


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I always do a small double about 3-5 " long on my braid a bimini twist & improved albright to my leader.Regards Fishbrain


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

This is the one I use, never had one slip on me yet. The only modification I make is that I wind it through 6 times not just the 3 illustrated. I usually use a 6 foot leader and never have any trouble with this running through the eyes on my rod.

Niel Grose, one of Tassie's best Trout guides showed me this one for joining Braid and Mono, he swears by it as well.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

Blaen I think that knot is the water knot. A mate from the UK put me on to it and he always uses it fly fishing for trout. I suppose that it is very handy with tappered leaders due to the ease of tying however...

i have had it fail when joining a much stronger leader when compared with the braid. 6lb braid to 10lb leader no problems but 8lb braid to 30lb leader and the double uni knot with bimini twist is my choice although i might have to give the improved albright a try based on the posts to date.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Chris said:


> i might have to give the improved albright a try based on the posts to date.


Chris I,ve always used either the stren, or double uni as a connection, and after reading the earlier replies tied an improved albright as a trial this morning; after the one tying of the knot it will now be my knot of choice.

For me it was easier to tie than the others and believe it to be much slimmer in passing through the runners


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Chris said:


> i have had it fail when joining a much stronger leader when compared with the braid. 6lb braid to 10lb leader no problems but 8lb braid to 30lb leader and the double uni knot with bimini twist is my choice although i might have to give the improved albright a try based on the posts to date.


Really? That one has never failed me on my SP rig, which is where I use it, if trolling I use a swivel. The only time I get knot failures is at the Hook/Lure/Jig end, I am experimenting with new knots for that end, though once I get out on the water I usually revert back to the old knot, which I now re-tie every 2 to 3 hook ups.

One day I must sit down with some thin rope and practice a new knot until it is second nature I suppose


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah - I'd used the doule uni for ages - but find it a bulky knot and you can feel it hit all the guides as you cast.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

i absolutely hate the uni to uni knot... its a chunky knot so it grabbs the guides really easy making it bloody hard to cast and the knot wears through after a few casts and bumping the guides on the way through...

i also have used the 5 turn surgeons knot... its not as bulky as the uni to uni but the bad thing is that its not as strong as my terminal knots so it breaks at the leader instead of at my jighead if i get snagged... meaning i loose my leader... i have used many terminal knots also and have found the palomar to be the strongest so far so it looks like the palomar is here to stay... its so dam easy to do aswell

now i have found a strong leader knot also that is stronger then the palomar knot so i dont loose my leader anymore... its the uni to blood leader knot... extremely strong and hardly ever will catch guides... uni to blood with palomar is an unbreakable... the uni to blood is a little bit more difficult and time consuming but it easily beats all others hands down!

troy


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

i absolutely hate the uni to uni knot... its a chunky knot so it grabbs the guides really easy making it bloody hard to cast and the knot wears through after a few casts and bumping the guides on the way through...

i also have used the 5 turn surgeons knot... its not as bulky as the uni to uni but the bad thing is that its not as strong as my terminal knots so it breaks at the leader instead of at my jighead if i get snagged... meaning i loose my leader... i have used many terminal knots also and have found the palomar to be the strongest so far so it looks like the palomar is here to stay... its so dam easy to do aswell

now i have found a strong leader knot also that is stronger then the palomar knot so i dont loose my leader anymore... its the uni to blood leader knot... extremely strong and hardly ever will catch guides... uni to blood with palomar is an unbreakable... the uni to blood is a little bit more difficult and time consuming but it easily beats all others hands down!

troy


----------



## ando_04 (Aug 8, 2006)

mike conelly tought me how to do the uni to half blood in abt, i tought troy  and i will never do another leader knot again. It goes throw the gides smoth and dosent catch and also never breaks and the leader knot.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I have found this knot the best when attaching mono to super lines.

http://www.fishnet.com.au/library/knots ... rknot.html

Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------

